# Overwhelmed



## Amber Hughes-Williams (Aug 2, 2018)

31st July 18 my son was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes. He turned 1 in May. His father and I had been concerned about this before he was born as he himself was diagnosed at a year old over 27 years ago. 

We have been loaded with information over the past 3 days and whilst we are both of course heartbroken I think I'm finding it harder to cope imaging a bright future for my son than his father because he of course has lived it himself and lives a pretty 'normal' life. Normal is probably a really bad word to use, because what is normal I suppose. 

So I'm hoping by joining and reading other people's stories and experiences I can come to terms with this a lot quicker and help my son the best I can.


----------



## Ruby/London (Aug 2, 2018)

Amber, I imagine you are still in shock.  It is always a hard thing to hear with when our newborns are diagnosed with life threatening or life changing conditions.

I can identify with your feelings of heartbreak.  28 years ago my son was born with a heart condition requiring surgery at 4 weeks old and more recently, a heart valve replacement in his 20s.  I was devastated.  It has meant restrictions in his life but he copes pretty well, actually admirably so. Being  a parent we would take it all away if we could.

You know from our husband's experience that your son can have a good future and that he has the best expertise and role model in your husband -  but right now, you need time to adjust and get over the shock.

Sending you a big hug and hope that there are other parents on here that can help.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello Amber and welcome to the forum.
It's no wonder you are overwhelmed as a diabetes diagnoses be it your own or a small child's is a lot to take in. 
Take one day at a time and don't be afraid to ask questions, I wont say don't worry as my 82 year old mum still worries about me and I've been on insulin for 53 years 
Yes your son can live a normal life and do all he want's with a few adjustments at times.

Can I also suggest that you make sure your husband does not blame himself for your son's diagnoses. My father went through his life blaming himself for my diabetes as it runs in the family on his side. I never realised this until I was in my late 20's and must admit I was shocked he even thought he was to blame. Like your husband and son being diagnosed so young we know no different and what we have is normal to us.
So chin up and take one day at a time and you will be fine.  ((((((((((((((((hugs to you all)))))))))))))


----------



## Flower (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello and welcome Amber 

I'm sorry to hear about your little one's diagnosis and the overwhelming worry you have.

Practically, there is an excellent book , Ragnar Hanas 'Type 1 diabetes in children, Adolescents and young adults'. It is an excellent reference whatever your age . Also the Kidsac from jdrf is a useful pack along with Rufus the bear details here https://jdrf.org.uk/information-sup...eaflets/kidsac-pack-children-type-1-diabetes/

Diagnosis is a huge shock and takes some adapting to but with time and with the great new technology around for managing T1 there's every reason to look forward to a happy, healthy future. I wish you all well


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 3, 2018)

Welcome Amber.  I am sorry to hear about your son’s diagnosis.  As you have said you know already that he can look forward to do everything he wants to do, with a bit of adjustment and extra planning.

The book that  @Flower  has recommended is excellent.  Even after 10 years I still find it useful to dip into, and I know that you have your husband’s expertise to help.

However for now it is time to give yourself time to grieve and recover from the shock.


----------



## bamba (Aug 3, 2018)

As your child has been diagnosed so young ( as was the father ), it might be worth getting your support team to get in touch with the monogenetic diabetes research group at Exeter.
https://www.diabetesgenes.org/about-neonatal-diabetes/


----------



## Martin9 (Aug 3, 2018)

Can't offer advice on type 1, but just wanted to say must be a scary time for you, I'm sorry to hear about your little one, but please use this forum for support, they are great ..


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your little boys diagnosis. It must be a lot to take in, take one day at a time x


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes it's horrible at first, you are still in shock and need time to grieve, but in the meantime have to just get on with it too.  It's a lot to learn, and feels like complete brain overload at times, but it does get easier, honest!  Just keep asking questions, I hope you have a good medical team, ours is fab and I don't know what I'd have done without them in the beginning, but now we can just get on and cope with most situations and don't need them much other than for the 3 month check ups.  You'll get there, but it does take time.  One step and one day at a time is good advice, and you won't always get everything right but you'll learn as you go along what works best for your child.  Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 4, 2018)

Take as much info as you can on. Good luck


----------



## RoeShannon (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Amber...
Can I just offer u a big hug and say my daughter was diagnosed at 19mths and was a massive shock to us too...also my husband is diabetic so I know what you're going through! It will be hard and therell be times you would love to take it from them and have it yoyrself but u cant. U have to take each dau and trial as it comes and my little tinker is 5 npw and honestly it hasnt stopped her in anyway. All milestones, growths, everything and she isnt the best controlled, but they will b ok.


----------

